
Show HN: Peer-to-Peer Minecraft Server - duncanuszkay
https://github.com/DuncanUszkay1/Patchwork/wiki/Overview
======
dang
Your post got flagged because of the booster comments (plus bogus votes). It
looks like a good project, though. If you want to resubmit it, email us at
hn@ycombinator.com and we'll give you some tips.

------
epicgamer421
i approver

------
epicgamer420
i approve

